
Ask HN: How does HN keep spam postings from flooding the story list? - WheelsAtLarge
I&#x27;m surprised that it&#x27;s not full of porn, sales and other spammy links.
======
brudgers
A theory. The original author of the Hacker News software, Paul Graham,
started writing spam filters at least as early as 2002. Fifteen years is a
long time for improving software.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html)

------
gus_massa
There is a lot of filtering by software and also the users flags. To see all
the stories you must enable "showdead" in your profile.

------
danielvf
I wonder that myself. Sometimes there certainly are a porn and scam link in
new, but I'd expect a lot more than there are.

